# Turkey Totes



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Almost forgot Grandma Flight placed a order for tomorrow.....no worries Mrs Flight is on it, She got the mom discount !!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Four more totes heading to a happy home, getting down to the wire....it’s about time to start busting heads !
Flight


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

What are these for?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

hairy sax said:


> What are these for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I don't make them but I have similar setups for duck hunting and my trapline.

I would loop one end around the turkeys head and one end around the feet and throw the system over my shoulder before walking off.

Unless I am totally wrong, which happens occasionally.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Tron322 said:


> I don't make them but I have similar setups for duck hunting and my trapline.
> 
> I would loop one end around the turkeys head and one end around the feet and throw the system over my shoulder before walking off.
> 
> Unless I am totally wrong, which happens occasionally.


You are correct, they're used to haul birds on your back and also to carry decoys. I made one with a ribbon of molle webbing and two keychain rings. It works, but nowhere near as nice as these paracord ones. Great idea!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice night for a fire a beer and a turkey tote !
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

7 totes are done, they will be picked up Thursday just in time for the opener Saturday. Me and young Flight just tried to put the blind out and the birds are in the field, his opening day will be Sunday morning, good luck all!
Flight


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

I wish I had seen this before ordering one from out of state. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Can you show one in use? Interested on how these work


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Kind of hard to see, but here is young Flight hauling his bird out after a successful opening day last year. He was using my tote and it was a little long for him, I should have retied the core shorter for him so the bird didnt hit the ground but he made it work.
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Three more totes should go out the door tomorrow, the details got worked out while I was watching a Jake attack my DSD Jake decoy this morning. Thanks again Hunter1979, hopefully your totes will arrive before you shoot a bird, good luck the rest of the season!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and Mrs Flight was going threw this tread and a list, pretty sure we sent 83 tote’s out the door. We made 67 for hunters last year so that’s 150 tote in 2 seasons thanks everyone.
Flight


----------



## Hook and Ladder (Mar 1, 2019)

* Thanks again to the Flight family. *


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hook and Ladder said:


> View attachment 764410
> * Thanks again to the Flight family. *



Nice bird young man......Mrs Flight says FANTASTIC!!! Congrats!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Got a order for 4, there getting done by the fire !
Flight


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Got a order for 4, there getting done by the fire !
> Flight
> View attachment 768476


Any advise on length? I built my first one last night. After carrying that 25.1# bird 1/2 a mile I decided it was time to make life easier. I went 5’ long ring to ring on mine. I anticipate having to shorten it, but it doesn’t seem like by much. Thanks for any advise. If not I understand. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I sure like the colors of that tote, ours are all 48 inches ring to ring and could probably be a tad shorter, hope this helps you out!
Flight


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

adam bomb said:


> Any advise on length? I built my first one last night. After carrying that 25.1# bird 1/2 a mile I decided it was time to make life easier. I went 5’ long ring to ring on mine. I anticipate having to shorten it, but it doesn’t seem like by much. Thanks for any advise. If not I understand.
> 
> I found the 48" to be just right for me. I'm 6' tall. defiantly did not interfere with my walking from being to long.
> 
> ...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I sure like the colors of that tote, ours are all 48 inches ring to ring and could probably be a tad shorter, hope this helps you out!
> Flight


Thank you!!! They’re pretty fun and satisfying to build!!!! I can see why you do it! I bought this paracord last winter to make some duck straps but didn’t end up doing it. I’ll have to get back on track with that project!!! 

And thank you for the info on the length. I really appreciate it. They’re a big bird and having the load positioned correctly will definitely make it more comfortable to carry!!!! I had another gentleman say he makes his 40”-42”. Between the two of you it definitely sounds like I’m way north of where I need to be for length!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I sure like the colors of that tote, ours are all 48 inches ring to ring and could probably be a tad shorter, hope this helps you out!
> Flight


I’m blaming you…Now I have about 2000’ of paracord and have been making stuff….




















































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

